# Anyone age 43/44 succeeded in pregnancy?



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello,  I am rapidly approaching 44 in 3 months time and have had 3 failed ivf's this past year with own eggs, don't think i can take anymore but would like to ask anyone out there advice?

The first IVF i produced 4 poor eggs which didn't fertilise, 2nd one produced 3 eggs of which only 2 fertilised and my last go i only produced 2 eggs of which only one fertilised, in all cases BFN's, to me it appears they are getting worse...i am on a donor list but would like to know if this is the end of the road with my own?  my body is feeling the strain of it all....

appreciate any replies, thanks


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi Anjela - I'm not surprised you are feeling the strain - I'm struggling after one ivf (m/c at 7 weeks) - but there are quite a few women on these boards to give us hope. Have a look on the TTC over 40 subboard of this board - there's a posting at the top which has all the good news. Lots of these women are now long past the really scary 12 weeks and give me hope. Lots of them have BFN's first too.

Also approaching 44 a couple of months after you, so do feel for you. 

Sue
x


----------



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Sue
Thanks for reply....
so much to consider as i have only just completed 3rd cycle and maybe think it is time to go for donor route as i do not want to run out of time doing it that way either...a lot of it is down to luck...
am just tired and don't think my body can take anymore.


----------



## LondonJax (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Anjela,

I'm 43 years old (44 in January) and am just 6 weeks pregnant.

I had one failed cycle with the Lister in April - 3 follicles but no eggs on EC! 

They then changed my meds and in late July I went for EC, again with just three follicles (talk about a feeling of deja vu!!)  This time though they got 3 eggs and 100% fertilisation with ICSI.  Two weeks later I got a  !

Our first scan is on Tuesday - fingers crossed everything is OK. I'm doing pregnancy tests every two - three days as that's the only way I'm keeping sane at the moment!  

It can happen, I have no idea why everything has turned out like this so far but I'm just praying it continues.  I just wish I could find out why it's worked so far for me and could give you some tips.  Instead, all I can do is sending you out as many positive vibes as possible     .

Got everything crossed for you Anjela.

Jackie xx


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

I've just turned 43 in June and got my BFP in February this year.  I had my 1st IVF in Feb/March 2005 and unfortunately lost both embryos at 6/7wks.  Had my second (and absolute final) treatment cycle early in the new year.  Because of my age, we asked for 3 embryos to be put back which alarmed us a little at the time.  But thankfully one stuck and I'm now into my 33wks of a very easy pregnancy.  

First cycle I was on the verge of over stimming and they got 18 eggs of which only the two that were transferred were suitable ( a 7 and a 6 cell) and none suitable for freezing.  Second cycle, I was stimmed up a bit more slowly (they didn't increase the Gonal F dosage at all) and they got 13 eggs, of which 1x8 cell, 1x7 cell and 1x6 cell were transferred.  We've also had a 1x6, 1x5 and 1x4 cell frozen, but at this stage, won't actually use them.  Much to my surprise, the quality of the eggs on my second cycle was much better  than on my first despite me being almost 12mths older.

Sometimes I do think its just pure luck that determines whether a cycle is successful or not.  Wishing you lots of it 

Shamrock63


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Anjela,
Looks like we are in a similar situation. I am verging on 42, with 3 failed ICSI cycles behind me. I had my followup today and found out that my eggs on last cycle were a lot poorer than the first 2, and they are not likely to get any better, so I really feel that its a waste of time, money and emotion to try again. My only hope now I think has to be donor and the sooner I can accept it the better, but it is hard to think that I will never know anyone genetically related to me (I am adopted). 

You could hit lucky if you did another cycle, but realistically, success rates are so low for us, due to egg quality, and if your eggs are poor quality it probably is time to say enough. Apologies for being brutal, but I wouldn't want to give you false hope, and only you can decide if you are prepared to risk it. For me, each BFN has chipped away at me and I can't take any more failure. I wish you tons of luck, because I know how very hard it is.

xx


----------



## pinkcampion (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Anjela
My plan is another three (maybe four) goes at IVF, by which time I will be 43.5/44. If no success, then off to Spain for Donor Eggs. I feel very clear about this at the moment. But I know I am nowhere near as far down the line as some ladies on here...........and I have a DD of 5 already.
For me its about having a plan worked out, something ordered, in all this chaos and mess. I know that if my own eggs don't work its because of my age and my need and desire for another child is so strong I feel at the moment looking ahead I would happily accept one from someones else's egg. I will still have 'incubated' any growing baby for 9mths.
Good luck Anjela with making your decision - having read all the posts on this threadi think if i were you I would now use donor eggs
Love Jane x 
[br]: 26/08/06, 22:00PS
*Shamrock63 and londonjax
Great posts - thanks!! You just don't know how much I needed to read those tonight. 
Go, oldies, go!!*
Love Jane x


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi girls, 
just saw this thread and hopefully youre still reading it so Ill add my little bit!!

Ive had a failed IUI and a failed ICSI both at the Lister, two eggs and one egg respectively. Im 41 and feel time is slipping away so I started enquiring about donor eggs and asked my con for her honest opinion, which I copy here

'ALthough the results at your age is approx 17% livebirth per cycle, if you have yet another cycle with low number of eggs the results will be lower than normal. Honestly speaking, egg donation will give you a much higher results and at the Lister it would be approx 33% livebirth per cycle. I hope this will help you make the decision...certainly let me know if you need to clarify something. Keep me informed sweetheart. Take care,'

I have contacted a clinic in Poland regarding egg donation and am awaiting an appointment to go see the Doc there. I would of course much prefer to use my own eggs,I am the last of my family and would love to carry on the genes, but I have to accept that I may not be able to. 
I havent totally got my head around this but my desire for a child overrides any fears of not sharing genetic material with my child.
So so difficult, I wish you all the best!!!
love yonny x


----------



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello to you all
well i had my follow up appointment yesterday and it's wise not to go any further with my own eggs as my reserves are poor and the eggs just fragment.sad i know but got to be realistic here, 3 go's is enough for my body and each treatment got worse despite having lots of follies and my lining was superb...anyway onto the donor route of which they have found some matches just have to wait 4-6 months now for them to have their tests done and cool off period, either way i am top of the list.
Good luck to you all and thanks for replies!


----------



## pinkcampion (Aug 22, 2006)

Dear Angela
I hope you are feeling OK with your decision about now going for donor eggs. Any baby born as a result of donor eggs will be so loved and wanted, and I think if it helps you to achieve your dream you should just go for it. It would be far worse not to try, eh?
A friend of mine recently told me that her ivf twins were from donor eggs. I just wanted to leap over the table and give her an enormous hug when she told me - it was such a relief to meet someone who has been through it (as it is my definite plan B if plan A doesn't work). Maybe you could seek out others who have done it too.
May I ask where you will be treated? i didn't think you could get donor eggs in this country anymore without a long wait
Thanks
Love Jane x


----------



## Maryisobel (Mar 11, 2005)

Angela and everyone on this site !
Best of luck

I have read the numerous posts on the over 40's/Goldies headings and elsewhere; all of which have been very interesting and useful. This is my story so far..........
At the moment I have decided against donor eggs. I have 6 frosties from my first cycle in June 2004 which I hope to try to use in the next couple of months.  My first cycle was the most productive egg wise (23 collected, 12 fertilised with ICSI), but a BFN. 2 failed FET's followed, one fresh cycle  (Nov 2005)with day 4 transfer of 2 grade 1 embies BFN and lastly May 2006, 1 x 6 cell and 2 x 5 cell were transferred on Day 4. In spite of the clinic stating it was not an age problem all the way through 5 cycles, it would appear to be so at our last follow up appt !.  We have tried for blastocyst on the last 2 cycles  and failed to get this far.  I believe the embryos were likely to have been aneuploid because of the slow development. So the plan is to have a natural FET and defrost the 6 remaining.  I may be willing to have another cycle with PGS if the FET does not work.  It is hard accepting that aneuploidy is the main problem, along with Factor V Leiden, one blocked tube and low sperm motility.  The next treatment will be with a new clinic which has to be a change for the better.  Like many people on this site, I met my DH in late 30's, married and then decided we wanted to start a family, which of course we didn't think would be a problem.  Our sex life has suffered greatly because of all the appointments, drugs, waiting time, hopefully one day it will be back to normal.

Do you think it is worth another go with own eggs? Does anyone agree that not all cycles are the same, so the next full cycle, there may be some eggs which are non-aneuploidy ?

wishing strength and hope for all .


----------



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

...yeah sure i would love to keep trying with my own eggs, but like i said each treatment has gotten worse and they have told me i only have 5% chance with my own, now that is not very high at all really, have better chance with donor and i think it is wise to spend my money that route now.  To pinkchampion, i was told there was a 5 year waiting list in this country!!! but i have already waited a year now and in the waiting time tried with own, that is my only chance now or to go abroad.  I am in the Midlands.

I am still suffering at the moment from my last cycle July/August, i don't think i can take it anymore physically.  I am feeling so disappointed and low right now and am finding it all a struggle to keep going.


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all i feel so lucky as my friend donated for me i had 3/4 people offer i feel if you can (i now how hard it is for some) chat to people you now tell them your looking for donnor but long waiting and you may be surprised someone may do what my friend did and offer to donate for you but donut ask them i feel if they want to do it they will offer say you can find your own donor but your not aloud to advertice so how can you find one you never now its got to be worth a try hope i haven't offended anyone sorry if i have


----------



## jags (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

I'm 44 and started trying for a child just after my 42nd Birthday. First attempt got pregnant but had severe problems, baby not well (dying and with chromosomal problems) so had to terminate at 13 weeks. Then got PG again a few months after and M/C'd at 12 weeks. Then, no success.

Started IVF/ICSI when I was 43, first attempt was very successful, but m/c'd early. Frozen embryo tx failed, then had 2 abandoned cycles, due to poor drug response. Then tried a few IUI attempts with clomid - one cycle produced 6 follicles, so converted to IVF/ICSI, no success.

I was just about to give up, move on etc - so had a holiday, chilled out a bit, tried to stop it taking too much hold on my life. Shock of my life last week after my holiday - I was feeling really strange, went off alcohol, sore boobs, funny feelings, so bought a HPT and I'm pregnant (naturally!!!!).

Was in shock - so I'm now sat at home trying not to worry or even move too much! Did blood test on Monday - shows very high HCG levels, did another on Wednesday and now waiting for results. Very worried (on doctors PC screen it said ABNORMAL hcg levels!), but pregnant.

So yes - 43/44 can succeed in pregnancy, and I'm hoping it will go to full term 

Wish you all the best of luck on this roller coaster!!!

Jags x


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Not sure if you are still reading this section but just in case...

Got married for first time age 43 starting TTC immediately.  After 12 months went for help and had two rounds of IVF last year.  First 3 eggs, all fertilised but BFN!  Started second a month later but terrible response and converted to IUI - BFN.

Told eggs old and wrinkly at review when I was then 45.  So advised to go DE route or try for our own miracle.  Had started doing Chinese herbs with acupuncture and within 3 months had first BFP in Jan 06 but only stayed for a few days.  Kept taking herbs, etc doing yoga and pilates and got next BFP in MArch 06 - currently 35+ weeks pregnant with first baby and will be 46 Nov 20th.  Little one being induced end of month.

It can happen - just keep tweaking your odds and it may be you

Nuala


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Nuala
What a wonderful story - congratulations to you and your husband.  Do you put alot of faith in the chinese herbs and acupuncture?  Sounds like it really worked for you.  

Midgey


----------



## Jill28 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Nula,

New to the FF BB.

But you have given me lots of hope as I am 45 and having another go at IVF/ICSI, would like to try my own eggs but advised not a very high sucess rate, 
but seeing some of the stories on the board gives me hope, I am going on the waiting list also for DE.

Have one DS by IVF first attempt (we were amazed) now 11 yrs old lots of BFN's after when we tried for a sibling, then adopted DS who is now 7 in 2000.  So here we go again.  Congrats on your BFP good luck.

Jillx


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

Nuala - well done with your pregnancy. I hope you don't mind me saying, but I have been folllowing your inspiring story since  you annoucned your BFP earlier this year.  I went to a chinese doctor last night (recommended by many people).  I am now on a course of disgusting herbs, tonics, green tea and acupuncture for 4 months prior to having DE treatment in spain next March. The doctor said I had every chance of conceiving naturally as am still ovulating and have regular periods etc.  So keep you posted as to how it goes.  You must be very near your due date now. All the very best for the end of your pregnancy. 
Janeup


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for your lovely messages.  Al doing well here - now 36+ weeks and just back from midwife appointment and she is really happy with all my and little one's vitals!

Will let you know all about it when it happens....

Nuala 'Bumpty'


----------



## pinkflamingo (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello
Glad to see there are other ladies around who are in the "more mature" category.  I am 44 and my partner is 43 - been trying for two years after a sterilisation reversal (have two children aged 21 and 16 to ex husband) and a course of Clomid - none of which worked.  Have now booked myself in for an appointment in Barcelona in January 2007 and being put through all the usual runaround - getting blood tests etc, access to medical records etc.  Its not easy but we decided on Spain because of the low UK success rates.

Good luck to everyone who is over 40 and trying xx


----------



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi well done nuala on your pregnancy.
I will be seeing doctor in January now, having donor eggs would not bother me in the least, that is not a problem, but i would still like to try with my own even though the success rates are slim.........how about reverting back to IUI? i don;t want to do ivf anymore but wouldnt mind doing iui again...
has anyone had success with IUI??
p.s Merry Christmas ladies and any gents on the site.


----------



## Rosanne (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Nuala,
I was so encouraged to hear your news. We are TTC at 45 and I am taking a herb agnus castus which is supposed to boost progesterone. Do you know the names of the herbs you took? I've heard yoga is helpful for fertility, so am taking it up again after a few years.
All the best for the next few weeks.
Rosanne.


----------



## jags (Feb 15, 2006)

All,

I posted in November - when waiting for HcG results, so you can see from there that I'm 44 1/2. I'm now 13 weeks pregnant!

All OK so far. Since then I've had a couple of scans - private one at 6 weeks, detected heartbeat, and nhs one at 8 weeks (all OK). Had a private nuchal/blood test last week as I couldn't wait until after Christmas (£150 - best money I've ever spent!) - all ok.

Got nhs scan tomorrow (with option to have CVS if things look dodgy, but from last weeks results - I'm much more confident)

I've been following this thread, but daren't tempt fate by posting til now. Will keep you posted. Good luck to everyone. Happy New Year!

Jags


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Jags,

Just wanted to wish you well for the rest of your pregnancy. So pleased for you that the scans have gone well and provided reassurance for you. 

Your news shows there's hope for the rest of us.

CG x


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Well done Jags! great news. that's what we like to hear. good luck with everything. take good care of yourself. love from Joan xxx


----------

